# Help setting up growing room (wardrobe)



## toto_13 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi guys.
I'm new here , and It's my first attempt to grow weed.
so I need some of your experience to convert my wardrobe to a grow room.
the dimensions are
width:50 cm (19.7 inches)
length:188cm (74 inches)
height:103 (40.6 inches)
here is a picture of it:


Thanks 

____________________________________________________________________________
*EDIT*
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as 3 pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them. Also we discovered that quite a number pictures hosted on other sites gets deleted after some time making the threads worthless on our forums.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

Do you want to go with a soil grow or hydroponic?

Either way, you'll need some holes for electric and ventilation.

A single 400 HPS will be all you need for light. If you use an air-cooled hood, you'll resolve a heat issue.

Actually, two 250 watt HPS would work better. Both with air-cooled hoods. That will spread the light better on each end and allow you to keep the bulbs almost on top of the plants. Best use of the height can be maintained by using LST and topping. Couple of small fans for intake and exhaust in the cabinet and you're ready for either soil or hydro.

As soon as we know if its soil or hydro, we can all help more.



.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 19, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> Hi guys.
> I'm new here , and It's my first attempt to grow weed.
> so I need some of your experience to convert my wardrobe to a grow room.
> the dimensions are
> ...


 
I'm not sure those dimensions are right.  That cabinet looks a lot taller than it is deep or wide.  Are you sure it is 74 inches in length and 40 inches in height?

-SSF-


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure those dimensions are right. That cabinet looks a lot taller than it is deep or wide. Are you sure it is 74 inches in length and 40 inches in height?
> 
> -SSF-


 
hehe, I'm so stoned right now...I didn't notice that. It sure looks like:

Width: 19.7

Length: 40.6

Height: 74

If so, then everything I said so far still works.

Ha! Good catch SSF. :doh:


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

Soooo, that would be 5.5 sq ft of area. 

At 5,000 lumens per/sq ft, you'd be doing great with a single 250 watt HPS like this: *1000bulbs.com/product/6466/LU250ECO-67578.html*

That would give you 5,091 lumens per/sq ft. 

Perfect. Easier to cool also. One air-cooled hood instead of two.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Apr 19, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> hehe, I'm so stoned right now...I didn't notice that. It sure looks like:
> 
> Width: 19.7
> 
> ...


 
Yea that makes sense if those two numbers were flipped.  Because if it is 74 inches in length and only 20 inches in width then multiple lights would definitely be the better way to go because your garden is shaped long and thin.  

-SSF-


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 19, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Do you want to go with a soil grow or hydroponic?
> 
> Either way, you'll need some holes for electric and ventilation.
> 
> ...



I will go with the soil grow as it seems easier and I'm new.



			
				SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure those dimensions are right.  That  cabinet looks a lot taller than it is deep or wide.  Are you sure it is  74 inches in length and 40 inches in height?
> 
> -SSF-


sorry , I may have flipped dimensions (my english is bad).

Will I have to cover the walls with Aluminum or something ?
and for the cooling what do you recommend ?
I've got the seeds , after germinating , I must plant them and then what is the routine for water / nutricients ?
nutricients are important ? ( I may have difficulties to get some.)
If I have anything wrong , please correct me.
Thanks for your answers.

EDIT:



			
				StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Soooo, that would be 5.5 sq ft of area.
> 
> At 5,000 lumens per/sq ft, you'd be doing great with a single 250 watt HPS like this: 1000bulbs.com/product/6466/LU250ECO-67578.html
> 
> ...



I dont live in US , shipping fees are 97$ , I'll try to find this lamp at local supermarket , If I dont find it is there any replacement for it?

Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 19, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> I will go with the soil grow as it seems easier and I'm new.
> 
> sorry , I may have flipped dimensions (my english is bad).
> 
> ...


 
Well, there are other things you're going to need in the way of nutrients if you want to max out your plant.

The lighting you might find in your store are "CFLs" "Compact Flourescent Light". They aren't as efficient, make more heat and have bad light to cost ratio, but will work if that's all you can get.

You might try a few different grow stores on the net. Some might even give you free shipping with a light/light-hood/nutrients order.

What type of soil can you get at the store? Using outside soil, inside is not a good idea. Too many things in it besides soil.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 19, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> Well, there are other things you're going to need in the way of nutrients if you want to max out your plant.
> 
> The lighting you might find in your store are "CFLs" "Compact Flourescent Light". They aren't as efficient, make more heat and have bad light to cost ratio, but will work if that's all you can get.
> 
> ...



I will try other stores later.
I bought soil from a supermarket It's dark I think It's called loam.

Thank you.


----------



## nova564t (Apr 19, 2011)

Paint your space flat white, its very reflective and easier and cheaper than Mylar. And your not gonna find a good HPS light in any store unless you have an indoor grow shop near by.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

We have HPS lights that are security, warehouse, and/or stadium type lights in the US.  You can make a grow light out of them if you are handy.  You might check out if something like that is available in your area.  Where do you live?


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 20, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Paint your space flat white, its very reflective and  easier and cheaper than Mylar. And your not gonna find a good HPS light  in any store unless you have an indoor grow shop near by.


 Ok , Im gonna repaint it with flat white today. that makes it easier.
I will try to find an indoor grow shop and check some other stores, If not there must be some sort of alternative to HPS bulbs. 



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> We have HPS lights that are security, warehouse, and/or stadium type lights in the US.  You can make a grow light out of them if you are handy.  You might check out if something like that is available in your area.  Where do you live?



I live in Morocco , I'll check out DIY stores and I'm gonna answer you if I find some.

what about cooling what do you suggest ?

Thanks mates.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 20, 2011)

Cooling will depend some on what lights you end up with.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 20, 2011)

Hi
so I finished painting the wardrobe and Its dry.
you may want to take a look at the results:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=166364&stc=1&d=1303332630

and I also bough 2 lamps at some DIY store but I picked up the wrong as they were in the sodium lamps section ones
here they are:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=166363&stc=1&d=1303332634

I'm planing on getting them replaced tomorrow , if they are fine too , just tell me.

Thanks .


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2011)

First, the light you show in your pic is a High Pressure Mercury Vapour Lamp.

A common high-pressure sodium, 250 watt bulb will put out around 87 lumens per watt of power used or 21,750 lumens total. A typical 250 watt mercury vapor lamp will put out around 48 lumens per watt or 12,000 lumens total.

As you can see, the lamp you've chosen puts out a lot of heat, the wrong spectrum and about half the lumens of a HPS, (High Pressure Sodium) lamp.

It seems like you're rushing into this with both eyes closed and it's "Damn the results, I'll use whatever is available" attitude.

I know the other experienced growers reading your thread are thinking the same thing; You're setting yourself up for massive problems and failure.

If you STOP running at full speed and SLOW DOWN and learn what you need BEFORE buying anything else, you'll be able to learn what is needed, what is not good and how to buy it for use.

If you continue to run at full speed and buy crap that isn't right, you'll end up with a burnt up plant and will have wasted all of the money you spent.

Slow down man. It's not a race. Do it right, not fast.

Growing weed takes planning, learning, money, time and patience. 

So far, you're not planning, haven't learned, haven't taken any time and seem to have no patience.

If you continue on this path, you're doomed for failure.

I'm sorry, but I've seen too many do exactly what you are doing. All of them learned the hard way by losing the money they spent and the time it took.

You haven't wasted much time or money yet. You can still slow down and do it right.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 20, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> First, the light you show in your pic is a High Pressure Mercury Vapour Lamp.
> 
> A common high-pressure sodium, 250 watt bulb will put out around 87 lumens per watt of power used or 21,750 lumens total. A typical 250 watt mercury vapor lamp will put out around 48 lumens per watt or 12,000 lumens total.
> 
> ...


I know I bought the wrong lamp as I said It was in HPS section so I thought it was an HPS lamp, and I'm considering changing it tomorrow.
I'm not in a hurry , I'm just a little excited to set up my grow room and watch it take shape.
Youre right about the part that I havent planned , It's normal It's my first experience and I'm doing things step by steps following experienced people (your) instructions.
I watched a tons of videos on how to grow but I came here to ask for help make sure everything I do I do it the right way.
but I guess youre right I want to do many things at the same time, I gotta slow down.

okay tomorrow I'm going to replace those bulbs by 2x 250W HPS bulbs and Im going to need a little advice to install them, then we shall see what's the next step.

Thanks for your time mate.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 20, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> I know I bought the wrong lamp as I said It was in HPS section so I thought it was an HPS lamp, and I'm considering changing it tomorrow.
> I'm not in a hurry , I'm just a little excited to set up my grow room and watch it take shape.
> You're right about the part that I haven't planned , It's normal It's my first experience and I'm doing things step by steps following experienced people (your) instructions.
> I watched a tons of videos on how to grow but I came here to ask for help make sure everything I do I do it the right way.
> ...


 
That's great man. You'll also need matching ballasts for those lights. They can NOT be used in a standard socket. The ballasts should have a cord on them that allows them to be used outside of the closet. You'll need to cut holes for the cords and run the cord into the closet so that no light can enter the closet in the "Dark" cycle.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 21, 2011)

Okay, I bought this lamp  but I couldnt find a matching ballast , I was also told that I needed a electric transformer to make it work.
Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 21, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> Okay, I bought this lamp but I couldnt find a matching ballast , I was also told that I needed a electric transformer to make it work.
> Thanks.


 
A 400 watt light in that little space will be over-kill.

I suggested a 250 watt HPS and you bought a 400 watt HPS.

I think I'm just going to back out of this one.

Sorry. I hope you get around to reading the information here on this site in the "Stickies" at the top of each area. You really need to learn a LOT more before you start buying things.

Good luck to you.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 21, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> A 400 watt light in that little space will be over-kill.
> 
> I suggested a 250 watt HPS and you bought a 400 watt HPS.
> 
> ...


I havent found 250W , I found 150W and 400W , and you suggested first that I should get a single 400W or two 250W.
I'm going to read the stickies before doing anything else.
thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 21, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> I havent found 250W , I found 150W and 400W , and you suggested first that I should get a single 400W or two 250W.
> I'm going to read the stickies before doing anything else.
> thanks.


 
My first suggestion was based on the first measurements that turned out to be wrong. The area you have isn't big enough for a 400 watt light. Trying to cool the area would be a nightmare.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 22, 2011)

I returned It back anyway. 
I'll order a 250W HPS bulb online , It will take up to a month to arrive , that'll give  time to learn everything I need to know.
thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 22, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> I returned It back anyway.
> I'll order a 250W HPS bulb online , It will take up to a month to arrive , that'll give time to learn everything I need to know.
> thanks.


 
While you're reading, I would suggest to you that you explain *exactly* how you intend to build your setup and use it. Type of nutrients, type of media, size of containers, prepping of the containers, mixing of media and nutrients, germination of seeds, growing seedlings, using your new light and watering techniques.

Then, as you post your intentions, the experienced growers here on MP can help improve what you've decided to use and guide you on how to go, step-by-step.

Then, when you actually start germinating your seeds, you'll have a much better idea of what to do and what not to do.

If you wait until you are already doing something, if its not right, you'll just have wasted time and money.

I hope you realize I'm not *picking* on you. I've seen so many new growers start each step off incorrectly and get so upset when they discover that they've wasted their time and money. Then they have to throw it away and start over the right way. Many just give up at that point and quit trying.

I'd like to see you do it right the first time and have a successful first crop. I'm sorry if I'm a bit abrupt in my method of teaching. I'm old and I'm kind of set in my ways. I don't mean to be rude, condensating or impolite, but sometimes it's interpreted that way.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 22, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> I returned It back anyway.
> I'll order a 250W HPS bulb online , It will take up to a month to arrive , that'll give  time to learn everything I need to know.
> thanks.



I would recommend buying an entire system--you need a bulb, ballast, socket assembly, cords, and a reflector.  A bulb by itself is useless.

I agree with Stoney.  Make a plan, run it by us here and let us advise you before you go off willy-nilly buying things that are not going to work.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 23, 2011)

this kit *hydrodiscount.com/catalog/culture-interieure-indoor-growshop-garden-hydroponique/kit-complet-250w-hps/product_info.php/products_id/143%7B36%7D1614%7B60%7D1206%7B84%7D1498%7B35%7D721%7B37%7D707%7B42%7D688%7B48%7D152*
seems to be the right one to buy, right ? 
so for my plan:
I will suspend the 250W HPS light to the roof with an easy roll system I'll get with the kit, and for the containers I will use these pots (height: 18cm , diameter: 21cm) the space fits for 8 pots but I will use only 6 to have enough space for manipulation.
for the soil I will use loam.
for the reflective materiel I will get some mylar It as appears to be more reflective.
for germinating the seed I will try this method: *youtube.com/watch?v=eelwEB4Z1GA&feature=related*
for the rest (cooling , nutritients and media and watering/lights techniques) I have no idea and I'm waiting your suggestions.
What should I buy as a nutritients and media ? theres a whole of choices here *hydrodiscount.com/* and I'm confused.
I havent made my command yet so I'm waiting for your instructions.
If there's anything else I should get tell me.
and stoneybud It's alright mate better prevent me that way or let me waste my money for nothing.
Thanks.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2011)

StoneyBud said:
			
		

> While you're reading, I would suggest to you that you explain *exactly* how you intend to build your setup and use it. Type of nutrients, type of media, size of containers, prepping of the containers, mixing of media and nutrients, germination of seeds, growing seedlings, using your new light and watering techniques.
> 
> Then, as you post your intentions, the experienced growers here on MP can help improve what you've decided to use and guide you on how to go, step-by-step.
> 
> ...




good post and plan.....


----------



## Roddy (Apr 23, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> this kit seems to be the right one to buy, right ?
> so for my plan:
> I will suspend the 250W HPS light to the roof with an easy roll system I'll get with the kit, and for the containers I will use these pots (height: 18cm , diameter: 21cm) the space fits for 8 pots but I will use only 6 to have enough space for manipulation.
> for the soil I will use loam.
> ...



If these are live links, you'll need to kill them as not many will click them, and it's against site rules lol. Without clicking, I'll comment on the reflective...mylar is tricky to use, must be pretty much wrinkle-free to best benefit you. Flat white paint is as good for reflection and easier to use, if you can go that route.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 23, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> *hydrodiscount.com/catalog/culture-interieure-indoor-growshop-garden-hydroponique/kit-complet-250w-hps/product_info.php/products_id/143%7B36%7D1614%7B60%7D1206%7B84%7D1498%7B35%7D721%7B37%7D707%7B42%7D688%7B48%7D152* this kit seems to be the right one to buy, right ?
> so for my plan:
> I will suspend the 250W HPS light to the roof with an easy roll system I'll get with the kit, and for the containers I will use these pots (height: 18cm , diameter: 21cm) the space fits for 8 pots but I will use only 6 to have enough space for manipulation.
> for the soil I will use loam.
> ...


 
There may be other nutrients at that site that are equal to the General Hydroponics Flora Series 3 part, but I've used that one exclusively for many years and have grown lots and lots of great weed with only that.
Here's the link: (You'll have to copy and paste it into your browser)
*hydrodiscount.com/catalog/culture-interieure-indoor-growshop-garden-hydroponique/flora-series-1l-ghe-x3/product_info.php/products_id/746*

That method of germination will work. If you go to the Germination area of this site and read up, it'll help you keep from falling into some of the more common mistakes.

Here: *http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=34*

(As long as links are to this site, you can use the entire link like I just did. Otherwise, you can use highlighted text like I converted your links to. One of the Mods will fix your links, I'm sure.)

I would suggest, like the others have already, that you go with Flat White Paint for the cabinet. Mylar is a pain in the butt to use and isn't that much more reflective to be worth the hassle.

Let's discuss why you've decided to grow so many plants. Its really not necessary and will add to the difficulty of your grow. The standard for container size is "one gallon for each foot of height of your plant). You're restricted to about 42 inches of plant height after the cabinet height minus light height minus container height minus distance from light is calculated.

72 minus 12 inches light height

62 minus 12 inches of container height

52 minus 12 inches safe plant distance from light and light from top of cabinet.

42 inches are left, or three and a half feet that your plants can grow.

At that height, you'll want each container to be a 3 gallon container with good drainage into a catch-pan. 5 gallon would even be better. Two plants will fill that cabinet from wall to wall at 42 inches tall. No way are you fitting 8 plants in there if you allow them to grow to 42 inches. Remember; more plants does not equal more harvest yeild unless its outdoors with plenty of room and natural sunlight. In a cabinet, one plant will yeild the same thing as 10 plants if one plant will fill the area. 10 plants just crowds it and won't produce as much as the one plant would have.

Let's discuss what we've talked about so far. Is everything clear that I've said so far and what do you think of it?




.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

Stoney, your math is off...or I am. Subtract the 12, not 10? I get 3'....


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Stoney, your math is off...or I am. Subtract the 12, not 10? I get 3'....


 
Actually, I wasn't using real numbers, just examples of what had to be calculated to determine grow height.

I have no idea what the height of the containers or the light are.

How far the plants can be from the canopy depends on the type of light used and the specific ventilation.

Until toto13 can provide the real numbers for the light and containers, he can't figure out how much height he has to grow in.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 24, 2011)

I figured you were going on a standard tent size and didn't want toto to get the wrong info...all good!

Keep in mind that the plants will double in most cases (or more) when they are flipped to budding...so grow the plants to half the height you desire before going to bud!


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I figured you were going on a standard tent size and didn't want toto to get the wrong info...all good!
> 
> Keep in mind that the plants will double in most cases (or more) when they are flipped to budding...so grow the plants to half the height you desire before going to bud!


 
I've never even seen one of the tents, other than pics here. In fact, he said his closet was 74 inches tall, not the 72 I thought.

We'll have to wait until he tells us the height of the actual containers he's going to use and the height of the light after assembly. Then, figuring a 6 to 8 inch gap between the light bulb and the plants and another 4-6 inches above the light for safety, we'll be able to tell more about how tall his plants will be when he switches to flowering.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 24, 2011)

everything is clear , thanks stoneybud .
I will start with a single plant then when it grows I may add up another one if theres enough space.
I confirm wardrobe height  is 74 inch.
actual containers are 7.1 inch height but have only 1.6 gallons of volume.
3 or 5 gallons containers must be arround 12inch ,I'll post their exact height as soon as I get them.

Thanks.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2011)

toto_13 said:
			
		

> everything is clear , thanks stoneybud .
> I will start with a single plant then when it grows I may add up another one if there's enough space.
> I confirm wardrobe height is 74 inch.
> actual containers are 7.1 inch height but have only 1.6 gallons of volume.
> ...


 
Your approximate growing area that the plants can actually fill is about:

41 inches long 

20 inches deep

40 inches tall

If you grow one plant, you'll learn how to top the plant and use LST to fill the entire grow area with tops. 

Two plants, and you'll have to top and use LST also. Just less LST and perhaps one less topping.

In nature, if left to itself, an MJ plant will grow to its maximum height and diameter, thus maximizing the amount of harvest yield.

In an inside grow area that is restricted in size, a grower has to modify the way the plant grows, so that the entire space from corner to corner is filled with flower colas packed in as tightly as the space allows and allowed to grow to fill the height as well. This will result in the largest colas and the greatest amount of colas in the growing space.

To fill the area like that, the plant needs to be "Topped" at least once, and maybe as many as three times at each third nodal intersection. Each topping will result in that top becoming two tops. The second topping results in each of those two tops becoming two more for a total of 4 tops after the second "Topping". The third topping will expand the resulting tops to 8 tops.

During the time it takes to top the plant 3 times, you also use "LST" (Low Stress Training), to make each branch grow in the exact direction you need it to grow so that after positioning, each top is equal in height and spaced so that the entire grow area is filled with tops about 12 inches from each other, but filling every spot.

This combination of topping and LST will maximize the amount of harvest yield in a restricted growing space.

There are plenty of Topping and LST threads already here on MP. If you do a search on each, you'll find them. Read, read, read and then read some more. You have a lot of reading and learning to do in the next month.

If you need help learning how to search the site for specific posts or threads, just ask. Someone will help. This is one of the most helpful sites on MJ you'll find on the net.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 24, 2011)

I suggest that you grow two plants. You'll need two females, so if you're using seeds, you'll need to plant 6 to make sure you get two females from the group.

If something really bad happens and kills one of your plants, you'll still have another to finish. First time grows are prone to problems. Its natural to make mistakes when doing something you've never done before.

You can use smaller containers for the first run to sex the plants. Then, after sexing them to your two best females, you'll be able to transplant them into their final homes in the large grow containers.

There are also a bunch of posts and threads on "Sexing" an MJ plant, here on MP. If you have any trouble finding them, just ask.


----------



## toto_13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I guess I'll have to read a lot more than I did (thats why I took so long to answer to avoid doing/saying something stupid).
I also bought new stuff 
-small containers to" run to sex the plants" (I havent entirely understood that is but It will be useful)
-2x planting pots 3.2 gallons each (the best I could find).
-a thermometer (could be useful).
-soil (to fill the new pots , called pindstrup universal).
-universal (indoor/outdoor) liquid fertilizer npk 6-5-5 ( I know its really a WEAK NPK as I saw on forums but Its all I could find there)
all for 25$
still looking for the lights. 
so far I've found the bulb , ballast , socket assembly but no reflector.
If I could find them here it's better because shipping fees from that website  (hydrodiscount) are 250$ and its ******* insane.
thanks buddies.


----------



## StoneyBud (Apr 27, 2011)

Sorry toto_13, I meant that you have about a 50/50 chance of any two regular/non-femmed seeds being male or female.

Out of 6, at least two should be female. Even one will work if it has to. You can learn how to cut and grow clones too that way.

After your seeds germinate, it will take about 3 to 4 weeks for them to show male or female characteristics. Then you can pitch out the males and keep the best 2 of the females. During this "sexing" time of about 4 weeks, you could keep them in a one gallon container and transplant the females into the larger containers later.

Before germinating your seeds, I would suggest that you go to the germination and seedlings area on this forum. Lots of real good advice in there already. I would suggest that you start by reading the "stickies" at the top of each area first.

I think it would be beneficial to you if you read a lot of the posts in each area of the forum before you even start germinating. It'll save you a lot of panic later.


----------



## toto_13 (May 20, 2011)

Hi guys.
sorry for the long absence.
Okay I  have read a lot of interesting stuff , and I've got a clear idea now.
the thing is I cant find a HPS set-up tho so I'm thinking I should start first with CFL's.
here's the CFL's I've found.
6400K 1500 lumens 25watt.
and 85watt 3900 lumens.
I think I'm getting the 25 watt because they have more lumens/watt.
how much CFL's I should get ? (as far as I know that the minimum lumens/sq.ft is 3000 so 5.5*3000=16500lumens = 11 CFLs so I should get 11 ?)
For the cooling I will suspend a fan to the left wall and make a hole in the right wardrobe for an exhaust fan.

thanks.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 21, 2011)

You would be far better off getting a HPS.  CFLs will probably cost more to purchase initially, they will run hotter, they will cost about twice as much to operate every single month and you will get substantially less yield.  And 3000 lumens is a minimum for vegging.  For flowering, you will want 5000 lumens per sq ft.  When you go to flowering, you will need 40% more lumens and a different spectrum.  Also, in addition to the bulbs, you need cords, sockets, and reflectors.  I would add all this up before purchasing CFLs.

Here is a link to a 400W HPS in a cooltube:  hXXp://www.amazon.com/LED-Wholesalers-GYO2009-3-Piece-Hydroponic/dp/B004HNPGKA/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1305984866&sr=8-2

I don't quite understand your cooling plan with the suspended fan...You will probably need to have an actual exhaust fan and ducting to the outside of your tent with some passive intakes.


----------

